# My amano's commited suicide...



## PaNoS (Aug 1, 2007)

Just like the title says. I went out a few weeks ago and i bought 4 amano's for my ADA mini S tank (around 2.5g) They lasted about 3 days, then they went missing one by one. I found 2 dead on the floor, then the next day i found another one, then finally the last one jumped out a few days later. 

I wanted to get more shrimp but i don't want to keep losing them like this. Obviously my problem is the open top tank, but i didn't think they were jumpers...i'm guessing the same can happen with crystal red shrimps? I'd like to try a crystal red shrimp...


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

CRS can purportedly jump too, though I think there are fewer reports of losses due to jumping (I suspect that Neocaridina species aren't quite as strong as Caridinas are).

I have one Amano in a 5g minibow, heavily planted, and several cherry shrimp in another 5g - either species can bolt backwards with enough velocity to clear the rim of the tank when startled (assuming they were in the right location & orientation when they start).

I guess the best thing is to have a cover or a rim (or lower the water level some) and lots of plants so that they'll hit something before clearing a tank wall, or be less inclined to jump due to the presence of more cover. I suspect that having few or no fish will also minimize bolting, as will having the tank in a quiet area. Even having a Iwugami layout might help minimize losses as shrimp would spend more time near the bottom.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

you can try using Bug/Mosquito/Insect netting. like from your window screens. can be bought at various home improvement stores. the cheapest i bought was the 6in x 100ft for around $7. you can either cover the tank or just raise it like privacy fences. the larger netting opening don't block out light from getting into the tank. also it is very sturdy. i used to use the netting from the onion/garlic bags.

if there are other fish that picks on your shrimps that may have been the reason they jumped. got cornered near the surface.

edit> also hey squawkbert, didnt notice you, thanks for giving me the heads up on this site. i actually came upon the orange shrimp thread via google.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Do you have a HOB filter? I've heard that amanos will head towards heavy flows of water, and may accidentally jump out while trying to find the best feeding spot.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They don't really jump, they crawl out.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

By "jump" I was thinking swimming/moving towards the flow. Not really jumping since that would be pretty hard for them to do that


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

SimplyOrange said:


> you can try using Bug/Mosquito/Insect netting. like from your window screens. can be bought at various home improvement stores. the cheapest i bought was the 6in x 100ft for around $7.


or the thing that petsmart sells for reptiles. the screen thing that you just place on top of the tank. not sure if it will let enuff light through though.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I had 2 amanos in my open top 2g cube and they also jumped out. I'm sure mine jumped because I found him like 1' away in my water change "pitcher"... it was pretty sad. I've been told amano shrimp are very jumpy, the RCS and CRS aren't as bad, but still are prone to shooting out of the water. I would try to find some RCS and try again.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont think they are jumpers, but are more of a strong climber. given a great deal of cover they will not climb out.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Just know that any cover or screening used will block out UVB rays if the grid has holes under 1/2"... Dont know if that matters here but i know it does with reptiles.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

Amanos seem sensitive to some fertilizers, makes them itchy. also, if startled, they use their tails to shoot backward as fast as possible. I've seen mine come upon a hydra and nearly shoot out of the tank, in a 10 gallon... I have also found one on the stand before. my guess is it either didn't like the water and climbed out, or got startled and flew.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea, they definitely jump. They are very touchy shrimp... any water quality issues or sudden movements will cause them to dart backwards and sometimes "out" of the tank. They probably crawl for a little prior to dying AFTER they jump, but I'm sure the way they get out of the tank is via jumping.


----------

